# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие >  Как скачать 1с server  ubuntu? ИТС подписка есть.

## valexs

Подскажите уважаемые
Как скачать 1с server  ubuntu? ИТС подписка есть.
Все на http://users.v8.1c.ru облазил,ну нет ни где.
Очень срочно нужно,умоляю помогите.
Меня завтра линчевать будут.

----------


## Сергей0211

http://users.v8.1c.ru/getdist.jsp?pa...3/deb64.tar.gz

----------

valexs (31.01.2013)

----------


## valexs

Спасибо.

----------

